# My special horse Vita



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey!
This is my first topic here. I am sorry if my enlish isn't good as it should, this is because I am from the netherlands :wink: 
I was/am curious how you guys riding and handle horses, so i came to this forum, if you get what i mean.
And so you can see how we ride in the netherlands.

May i present you:
My special horse Vita,

Its a 6 year old mare.
Its a Fjord ( i don't know how to say that in english  )
We ride dressage en jumping, and she's very good at it!  

This are the pics: Enjoy! ( And don't copie! )


































I hope you guys get me, if its not, you can always ask!  
Greets,
Simone


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

your horse is very pretty


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Simone, your horse is adorable! So beautiful! :wink:

You look very good together.


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

thank you both!  
I'm very proud of her :wink:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

She's beautiful! I love her head.  I love how she stands! Very nice! I really just want to pet her pretty face!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Very lovely! I love how you presented the pictures, too. :wink:


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

She's very pretty! I love her mane!

I also, like the way your presented the pictures.


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you!  
Yea, it became a lot of pictures, so I created some collective pictures.
If you understand me :wink:


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

BUEATIFUL!


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic pics and gorgeous horse


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Very nice horse! Those last jumping photos are really good - I can never get those without it blurring!


----------



## Mare319 (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful! And your English is good!


----------



## Lila (May 21, 2007)

i LOVE fjords! and she is gorgeous! Fjords are used as tough little trail horses up here, really sturdy in the mountains, carry game meat well, can really get a ton of money for them because they are such neat little horses. Lovely to see you guys jumping. Thanks so much for sharing, your English is great!


----------

